# Scammers in for sale section.



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Seen it before. Would appreciate a quick ban. 

Re: Charge Pipe
Sent: Mon Feb 23, 2009 3:18 pm 
*From: funmie *
To: Hark

Hello

I am interested in buying the Charge Pipe that you have placed for sell now, and I would want to enquire about the present condition of the above mentioned, as well as some detail about you. I expect this timely enough.

As for the payment, I would need you to get back in touch with the last asking price as I will be paying with a Cashier Cheque .

Lastly, please forward to me your full company''s (or house address, telephone and fax) details as I will subsequently prefer reaching you through these facilities.

Yours interestingly,

Raymond Griffiths

Should you need to reply to me, Please get back in touch with your details to me at: [email protected] for a quick reply.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> Seen it before. Would appreciate a quick ban.


Done - thanks and apologies. Unfortunately there is no way of stopping this sort of thing. 

We ask that everybody be vigilant.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Just had one off him too but gone before I could read it


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I replied and asked if he would accept Nigerian currency?


----------

